# Finally got my lights installed



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

after a week of waiting i finally got my clear headlight housings in. it was a fun time installing them, it is nothing close to a direct bolt on:










the above areas i have circled needed to be modified, or in my words, dremelized . the inner brackets are meant to attach to the grill, but the stock grill for the US 200sx's do not penetrate deep enough into those brackets to keep the grill secured, in other words it will fall out. and they interfere with the stock brackets that attach to the grill. soo.. err cut it off. then on the outsides of the housings.. where the side lights attach to the headlight housings did not line up correctly (i know i should of bought the clear corners too). so those little plastic stick out parts got dremelized as well, the H4 conversion harness needs to be spliced, and the stock 9004 harness needs to be cut out. the end product looks pretty bad ass i do like them but its still too bright for me to adjust the height of them. i'll get pics up here soon, stay tuned. getting out the stock headlight housings was a pain in the butt too, the bolts that secure the housing brackets to the frame stripped and wouldn't come out (more dremel time), they look sweet.. all i need now are my PIAA's


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea stock headlights are a pain to get out. I also had my dremel handy, thank god for that.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I may be the rare case where the OEM headlights weren't that bad to get off at all. But I used the exact same install mods that you did. Thank goodness you only do it once though.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

how does the new light output of these compare to the stock ones ? you said its brighter are there any other differences ?
.
.
.
soo... all, in all , worth it in the end right ??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Equivocal said:


> *Yea stock headlights are a pain to get out. I also had my dremel handy, thank god for that. *


try putting them back on........damn that sucks


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *how does the new light output of these compare to the stock ones ? you said its brighter are there any other differences ?
> .
> .
> .
> soo... all, in all , worth it in the end right ?? *


definitely worth it in my opinion, the only small problem you run into is that they need to be adjusted. due to the fact that the new lenses are not fluted, you tend to get hot spots. the other small thing is that the new housings come tapped to fit running lights, sort of like parking lights except that you also have a small bulb in your headlight that lights as well as the corner lights. i haven't found anything about installing these small running lights, i would like to trouble is you'll have to splice into your current parking lights, shouldn't be too bad. all in all i love them, like i said i have 100w fog lights (same company) on their way, that should help, the current stock fogs look like crap compared to my headlights.. i'll have pics soon


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe they are supposed to be 194s. you can prolly just plug up the hole (if it doesn't happen to have anything covering the hole) or you can buy some 194 bulb sockets and a pair of 194 ulbs and tie them into your parking lights. I personally like the look of those little lights inside the housing while the normal lights are off, reminds me of those little lights in the Mercades' headlights.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

hmm thanks for letting me know. i know what you mean my dads landrover has the same little lights in his headlights they look sweet, pretty bright too. now how would i wire them in? b/c wouldn't they blink when i use my turnsignal?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

JDM lookin.Nice


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i wonder if you could just drill holes in the stock headlights to put those 194 bulbs in there? that would be pretty cool. also, where did you get the 194 sockets from?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, you should be able to find the 194 sockets at autozone or such. There should be a ton of wiring sockets for all different types of bulbs. Hopefully the 194 will fit right into that hole, the wires coming from the 194 can be tied into the corner lights. Since the corner lights have 2 functions (parking lights and blinker) there are 3 wires going into them. The red wire is the parking light and the black wire is the ground, you want to tie the 194 to these 2 wires.

Also at the autozone, you should be able to find H4 sockets. This way, you just snip off the old 9004 harness and splice on the new H4 socket. (don't confuse the high beam wire with the low beam wire).


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

good deal that is going to be my next project then, hooking up the 194 bulbs..thanks


----------

